# Doug McDonald / VanguardVivian / HereticalHomo / Vixxiest



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

Special reminder that shitlord harasser and men's rights activist posing as a woman Doug McDonald lives at 608 Yorkshire Court, Chesapeake, VA 23322


















*PART I: Exposing an Ebegging Polyamorous Pedophile*

Like shooting fish in a barrel, these rat king spergs really aren't that good at making it less obvious where they hang out and who has been documenting them for a long time. This creep was already deadnamed by TERFs and some other blogs even before he transitioned into the ugly monster known as "Vivian." Out of all the rat king members that have been found, this guy is like a salt factory. So many of his tweets are him raging in all caps and getting pissed off at whatever whenever and being an abusive bully to anyone that challenges him on his ideas of what transgenderism is. The rabbit hole goes quite deep with him so bear with me. It was a lot to try to put together but I can assure you that the most important stuff has been archived ahead of time because I think we have ourselves a huge one here.

Let's go over who this guy is and what he's been doing for the past several years. There's no ED page or anything on him but the Cathy Brennan people really got this guy nailed to a cross already and oh look, pictures from when he was just a cis looking heteronormative male. Can anyone say douche nozzle? These are just the funniest pictures from that page, there are more you can look at for yourself if you click the link.










He attended the University of Pittsburgh at Greensburg and studied chemistry and under his @HereticHomo name is where you'll find the evidence that he has tendencies towards being a pedophile. They even saved me a lot of work by screencapping all of this shit before hand so for once, these so-called transphobes have their work cut out for them when it comes to how well they document and preserve information. They also have a bunch of the other BlockBot admins and their deadnames right here on this page, all potential cows themselves. Also in case you've never heard of BlockBot, these two links explain it quite well.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/03/17/how-block-bot-could-save-the-internet.html
http://heathen-hub.com/blog.php?b=1742#.UkMyssPqUqg.twitter



> Meet The Block Bot, an invention of the social-justice left that allows people to automatically screen out disliked content and disliked people from Twitter. The Block Bot comes complete with a helpful hierarchy of disapproval, ranging from mere irritation to bigotry in the first degree. Some people who have been added to The Block Bot’s rolls have been offended, of course. But in addition to muting offense, The Block Bot dissipates rancor.
> 
> Turns out, The Block Bot helps us see how “breaking down boundaries” isn’t the panacea our creative and optimistic culture so often claims it to be. Turns out, the Internet will always contain people too toxic or just too annoying to put up with on an infinite, unending basis. Screening them out has become a must, and not just for social-justice types. For all of us.









Spoiler: More proof and lots of salt and denial over rightfully being called a pedo











Already just by going through these old tweets, the salt that I was talking about is painfully obvious. They are sensitive and butthurt about being called out on their inconsistencies just like many other whiny rat king cultists are. They are practically the same in that regard and deserve to be mocked for their stupidity, especially here.

They even admit on their Storify page that they are in a poly relationship. If you want even more proof, there's a whole stream of tweets where they go on and on about it. With all the crazy shit that's been uncovered about Alison Rapp and all the work that people like @Smutley have done exposing some of the craziest polys out there, this guy should also be on everyone's radar. Because we are Kiwis and we set a standard by archiving everything and making screenshots, these are some from those pages for your own viewing pleasure. It's especially handy in case he decides to backpedal and claim that he isn't in a polyamorous relationship or that he isn't a pedo with kinky fetishes.









Polyamorous relationship, pedo tendencies, an admin of a very social justice-y autoblocker? What else do we possibly need to really pin this person as being a major rat king player? Well how about a Gofundme that leads to a dead link? Yeah, he even had a fucking GoFundMe just like all the others in this group. When I searched through his tweets, I found this explanation as to why he discontinued it. Doesn't he sound a lot like Richard Jones when he's whining about why he didn't get money to get over his dysphoria? You could fuse Leighanna Rose, Zinnia Jones and Richard together in this tranny melting pot and they would all say the same goddamn thing. It is truly a rat king hive mind going on here.





Also, these two videos from when Doug was still a complete guy are so godawful they have to be seen to be believed, especially the first one you're about to watch.  










We are not even close to being done here. The second part of this post will go into their Laurelai association and the many caps that were found about it. In the meantime, enjoy some extra salt that I uncovered from his Twitter.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd do her, tbh.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

*PART II: Laurelai and Sarah Nyberg Associations*

Much of this next part will consist of various screencaps that were uncovered that really show how deep this clown was in with the rat king and their closeness to Sarah Nyberg too. Hold on tight.



Spoiler: Laurelai shit





 

 

 

 








Spoiler: The more shocking part about all of this is how close they are with Sarah Nyberg, fuck me


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 15, 2016)

https://twitter.com/VanguardVivian/status/713837838790488067
https://tweetsave.com/vanguardvivian/status/713837838790488067
Don't mind if I do.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

Tweets to Chloe Sagal as shared in chat:





NekoArc:



Spoiler


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 15, 2016)

Can you entertain any context where this makes sense? I can't.





Tbh they have a point here





Other oddities of notice


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Flustercuck (Apr 15, 2016)

Spoiler: His meaningless IRL rant PS: Start from the bottom


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

All the people that this twat follows in case they go dark.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

Our new friend got into some car trouble and they are pretty pissed.






Wu follows him too.


----------



## Jubileus (Apr 15, 2016)

Daynouns.

Really?  Fucking _Daynouns_?

I could've been with this bitch when it was all "everybody needs a dick in their ass", but _daynouns_?  No siree, that there's a bridge too far.


----------



## Splendid (Apr 15, 2016)

Will we ever find an end to these people, or is the rat king just infinitely large?


----------



## Cable 7 (Apr 15, 2016)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Will we ever find an end to these people, or is the rat king just infinitely large?


There's no end. And if it keeps going, it's just going to get bigger and bigger.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

Here we go. It's like this everyday on his Twitter so the content isn't in short supply.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Here we go. It's like this everyday on his Twitter so the content isn't in short supply.



What a bunch of assmad raving.  Also sometimes you do and sometimes you don't know.  I guarantee every single person knew this kid was a giant faggot, whether or not they knew he was what he's turned out to be since.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 15, 2016)

Hai Vivian! 


Spoiler


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, it didn't even take them a day to find their thread. Do they obsessively google their twitter handle _and _their deadname?


----------



## Jubileus (Apr 15, 2016)

The likes/retweets on that bitchwhine chain are like a who's-who...


----------



## Stephan Kang (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm still stuck on getting your 'surgery' at the _half off sale_. 


Spoiler: HALF OFF BALL CHOP






chimpburgers said:


>





Not that the descent into "daynouns" isn't batshit along with the rest of the RatKing insanity, but ffs...doesn't having your dick lopped off seem like something you _might_ splash out on a quality surgeon that you'd pay full price for?

This level of complete entitlement and shamelessness reminds me of a line from King of the Hill, where Peggy says "Luanne, honey, tell me, what is it like to live without shame of any kind? Is it a good feeling?". 
And just like Luanne (minus the superior cartoon hair) The RatKings would all say "Yeah, it is."

This shit was clearly obnoxious and punchable as a dude, and is still more obnoxious and punch-provoking as a dude pretending to be a [cheap as fuck] woman.


----------



## CtiM (Apr 15, 2016)

Well, now I know what MrRepzion would look like if he decides to become MrsRepzion.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 15, 2016)

CtiM said:


> Well, now I know what MrRepzion would look like if he decides to become MrsRepzion.


MsRepzion. I doubt that guy's ever getting married.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 16, 2016)

Doug loves to bitch a lot, like red3blob kind of bitching.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 17, 2016)

Rani should really have his own thread at this point. Look at all the whining and all caps.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 17, 2016)

"Pay me if my content educated you", fucking lol.  Even Kylie has a better claim on that.


----------



## on a serious note (Apr 21, 2016)

*eye twitching*


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 21, 2016)

pandemic! said:


>



Typical tranny shit.  Be disgusting and evil, then waaaaaah why does everyone hate me.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 21, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Hai Vivian!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Think he's just salty that everybody said they wouldn't touch him with a 10ft. pole.


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 1, 2016)

EVERYTHING IS TRANSPHOBIC, EVERYTHING IS CISSEXIST, AND YOU NEED TO POINT IT ALL OUT.


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 5, 2016)

Army Burger said:


>


I see Vivian hasn't forgotten how much of an ass kicking he got here. Lmfao.


----------



## NotTheZodiac (Jun 5, 2016)

http://archive.md/cw4I3










This sounds like mental stability.


----------



## NotTheZodiac (Jun 5, 2016)

http://archive.md/cdZ6Q


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 9, 2016)

https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fi.gyazo.com%2F7df700a4fc37688efb781dd399345f34.png&hash=c33987b361d31a061f1a40608b66de7b


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## ActualKiwi (Jun 21, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 106633
> 
> View attachment 106634
> 
> View attachment 106635


Doesn't understand technology enough to realise it's only suggesting that because she's used the damn word that much it's added it to the top of the autodictionary?. 
Also what is it with these tards that just drug themselves into oblivion rather than seeing a proper therapist


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Hellfire (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Aug 20, 2016)

lol if your best argument is made with a Spongebob gif, that argument isn't strong at all


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Splendid (Aug 22, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 127079


Antidepressants preventing depression! What a time to be alive!


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Ol' Puss (Oct 2, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 140373



Is the word "crazy" triggering her?  Well, she's certainly living up to herself being crazy.


----------



## Hellfire (Oct 3, 2016)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 125935


Douchebag man who cried about not being able to buy a house got "voice surgery" a few days ago.

"As an aside, thank GOD for trans invisibility wrt voice feminization surgery. Cis people not knowing = they’re less likely to clock you."



Spoiler: TW: Sperging for days


----------



## randomfarmer (Oct 3, 2016)

Doug is an ugly faggot with a terrible hair line. I would not have sex with him.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 17, 2016)

Doug makes a shitty comparison with Star Wars to justify the stupidity that happened last night in North Carolina.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 17, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Doug makes a shitty comparison with Star Wars to justify the stupidity that happened last night in North Carolina.


lol Vivian thinks Star Wars is real


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Oct 18, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Doug makes a shitty comparison with Star Wars to justify the stupidity that happened last night in North Carolina.



If I may history sperg for a moment. My minor credentials include a childhood spent reading about the first and second world wars and free time spent restoring vehicles from the conflict with friends and associates. I've  worked on a number of Willys, a GM truck, even a Stuart and a Sherman tank.

To start out, let's just have a good fucking laugh over someone getting their moral compass from fucking movies made for kids. Dougie here is too retarded to grasp that black and white, them vs. us attitudes only have a single out come: violence. And with a group as small as trannies that also eschews the ownership of fire arms? My money's on rednecks with ARs.

Celebrating terrorism, which this absolutely is, means that you're a shit bag. The only reciprocal I can think of is the murder of Matthew Shepard. Obviously no one died in this firebombing, thank goodness, but both possessed the same motives: political. Both were meant to get a message across that the perpetrators were willing to enact violence toward those who they felt did not belong. It's just a sad reality that Matthew Shepard died as a result. Frankly, Dougie, Matt sounded like a decent dude. I'd trade you for him back, any day. After all, he never wished violence upon anyone.

So, you claim you have the guts? Cool, try it. We'll be here to laugh when you're arraigned on charges of terrorism.

So, onto minor sperging:

Blowing up fascist infrastructure in World War II only worked because it hamstringed their ability to retaliate out right. You can't do that, here. No matter how many GOP offices you blow up. Doug here has an incredibly Ameri-centric world view in this regard. After all, it's not often said that any American metropolises were subjected to Fascist retaliation as a result of American involvement in Europe. He probably looks around and assumed we just scared them that badly into capitulation. The problem with the Wehrmacht, and the Luftwaffe in particular, is that it lacked a distinctive range ability. It didn't have reach. Of all the great powers of WWII, Germany outright lacked a true long range offensive punch that it could use to level cities like the Allies did.

The USAAF had the B-17, B-24, and B-29 in droves. The British had the Lancaster. The Italians had numerous tri-engined bombers. The Japanese had the G4M. The Soviets even had the PE-8. All Germany had was a diverse fleet of medium range bombers. 

However, that's not to say that the Fascists in Germany didn't retaliate to their infrastructure being damaged. Not by a long shot. While Doug might be jerking his tranny winky to the idea of firebombing republican offices in some hilariously misguided revolutionary fantasy, he'd do well to recall what happened to French, Polish, Jewish, and other resistance members who were caught by the SS.

On top of that, the Nazis had the Vergeltungswaffen otherwise known as the Vengeance weapons. The V-1 and V-2. These were used to devastating effects upon the British people, the latter of the two being the most terrifying and the first actual ICBM. On top of that, they had other plans as well.

So, even once that infrastructure was destroyed, did the fascists quit? Fuck no, they forced children and old men to fight in the Volkssturm. These were very brutal people and they were not to be taken lightly. If protesters had burned the fucking German Embassy, the Third Reich would have cared very little. They would have used it in propaganda, at best.

In the end, Doug, these people who you're celebrating being targeted?

1. They're other people and you're a shitbag for rejoicing about terrorism.
2. You probably get upset about violence on TV, you wouldn't be able to handle a motivated fascist militia knocking at your door. Not that the GOP is even remotely close to that.

So, Here's to hoping he puts his big girl panties and gets the "fucking guts" to do so.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Oct 18, 2016)

I think the dickgirl offensive would be somewhat hobbled by their reliance on sub-compacts and public transportation. The redneckmacht would dominate mobility with their fleets of Silverados, the 14 MPG rating causing mass faintings among the ranks of troon warriors.


----------



## Army Burger (Oct 25, 2016)

Your hairline still sucks ass though


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Oct 26, 2016)

Fascists at play. Someone call Louise Skywalker to firebomb them!


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 4, 2016)

Not with that hairline, Doug.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Nov 5, 2016)

You'd think with all these testosterone blockers these trannies take, at least some of them wouldn't be balding.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 5, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Not with that hairline, Doug.


She actually passes better in her profile pic.


----------



## Army Burger (Nov 5, 2016)

trombonista said:


> She actually passes better in her profile pic.



That's the thing, she's one of the better passing members of the rat king, but manages to fuck it up by drawing attention to the least feminine features she has


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Army Burger (Nov 28, 2016)

Is it another bulbous faced bastard that's got a fivehead like you, Doug?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 13, 2016)

Gross cow crossover.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 14, 2016)

You should always brush your hair before you take a selfie.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Trombonista (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey, her forehead looks smaller!


----------



## Fulda's Gap (Jan 3, 2017)

She looks like she was drawn by Genndy Tartakovsky.


----------



## randomfarmer (Jan 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> Hey, her forehead looks smaller!


Her?
Forehead?
Smaller?

He has developed a comb over. He still has a ninehead peeking through.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 3, 2017)

randomfarmer said:


> Her?
> Forehead?
> Smaller?
> 
> He has developed a comb over. He still has a ninehead peeking through.



At least Doug knows to cover the damn thing up, unlike a certain Pennsylvanian shit-smearer


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Jan 3, 2017)

"I am happy"?

You're going bald.


----------



## Army Burger (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Hellfire (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Feb 22, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 183870



Lol I doubt he's ever really exercised.

If he did then he'd fucking feel better.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 2, 2017)

@yawning sneasel did he ragequit Twitter or change his handle?


----------



## Trombonista (Mar 2, 2017)

I guess this is a good time to drop some content from the time KF was down.

Let's start with a shower selfie: https://archive.md/vnVzD

I'm pretty sure this is from January 22:


 

This is probably also from January 22:


 

I'm not sure what day this was posted:


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> This is probably also from January 22:
> View attachment 188571



Troons are autistic and can't into normal human behavior.  Obviously, normal people aren't going to piss off the 99.9% of other normal people by asking them their pronouns because they'll just look at you like you're some kind of fucking moron, or think you're calling them a tranny and punch you, because nobody wants to be called that.  Not even actual trannies, apparently.


----------



## D.Va (Mar 3, 2017)

trombonista said:


> I'm not sure what day this was posted:
> View attachment 188575



So... Viv is a self-hating TERF?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 9, 2017)

Hellfire said:


>



Wesley was vagueposting about Doug here.


----------



## repentance (Mar 9, 2017)

Do we know *why* Wesley and Doug had a falling out?

Also, the nametheproblem website no longer exists so there's a fair bit of info in this and other threads which is no longer accessible.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 9, 2017)

repentance said:


> Do we know *why* Wesley and Doug had a falling out?



The exact reason? I'm not actually sure. But there's a reason Wesley is an outcast even by Rat King standards, he's far more toxic than all of these people combined.



repentance said:


> Also, the nametheproblem website no longer exists so there's a fair bit of info in this and other threads which is no longer accessible.



Check if archives of it exist.


----------



## repentance (Mar 10, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Check if archives of it exist.



Not a lot there but at least Toren's, Doug's and Wesley's stuff is archived.  And Phil's.

http://archive.md/nametheproblem.com


----------



## unclestryker (Mar 10, 2017)

Thats the new one guys. I noticed that wes was ranting a raving about it.
Wesley "Laurelai" James Earl Bailey

 
https://twitter.com/Vixxiest


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 13, 2017)

unclestryker said:


> Thats the new one guys. I noticed that wes was ranting a raving about it.
> Wesley "Laurelai" James Earl Bailey
> 
> View attachment 191452
> https://twitter.com/Vixxiest



What's the point of all these account changes if you immediately tell everyone who you are?


----------



## donotpassgo (Apr 10, 2017)

https://medium.com/@LeftistLaci/im-a-trans-woman-and-i-was-socialized-female-f6cf24e40563

Any of this sound familiar?


----------



## Mr Blobby (Oct 17, 2017)

The lovely Vivian has resurfaced as @incantatricks still as gay as ever and now a straight trans woman (which obviously means he is still deeply into men)


----------



## Mr Blobby (Oct 31, 2017)

Vivian has entered into the e-begging age, by creating his own Patreon, aimed at keeping his subscribers free from cyber attack and doxing. Having seen off a horde of his own stalkers, he feels like this will be a good income stream, help pay rent and provide future prospects when he graduates.

Viv's been living of scholarship money the past few years, while having voice surgery and going through numerous partners and like many Millennials had to move back in with his parents. He wants to move out and get a job when graduating, so this will help with accommodation.






For $5 bucks Viv will let you subscribe to his 280,000 people twitter blocklist and regularly check the safety of your personal information on twitter.



 

For $20 you can get an upgraded service tracking sub tweets about you!



 

Obviously a growing market for the nut jobs frequenting Twitter, so far he has had $8 of subscribers, so feel free to chip in and help him achieve his dreams. RIP Kiwifarms Viv's on the case......


----------



## soryu (Jan 27, 2018)

Seems like one of Vivian's Tweets got into the spotlight. Filled with the whole shaming women that happen to naturally have commonly sexualized body features many have no control over. Also, Vivian doesn't like constructive criticism so they're replying to their own tweet to try to explain how they're right and they equate women who happen to look like the "un-tumblrized" version to a Harry Potter character. Vivian's also asking people to send random people's photos to Vivian to prove her wrong. Fuck privacy, right?


 


Spoiler: More Tweets


----------



## Clive (Jun 4, 2018)

*A WILD VIVIAN APPEARED! (◕ᴗ◕✿)*
$500 or more per month ∙ 0 of 3 patrons




I will visit you in person for an entire weekend — one visit per month for as long as you remain a patron at this level.


You must also buy my airline ticket, and provide my accommodations & food. I have an up-to-date passport and vaccination record, so I am legally permitted to travel anywhere a United States citizen is welcomed. (If I cannot make it, or I do not feel safe seeing you in person, I will politely decline and refund your money.)



Includes access to all lower tiers.


----------



## Mr Blobby (May 3, 2019)

The lovely Doug now goes by @suchnerve on Twitter, graduated college with GPA under 3.0 and over $55,000 of debt, due to getting "F"s as of course, the stress, severe mental health issues and diet fascist regime he was exposed to.

Good news, his cock is still active and is still as horny as ever and his favorite taste is cock. Should have stuck with the blockbot.


----------



## Trombonista (May 4, 2019)

Wow, Vivian's hair has gone to shit.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 5, 2019)

Trombonista said:


> Wow, Vivian's hair has gone to shit.



was it ever of particularly good quality though?


----------



## Trombonista (May 5, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> was it ever of particularly good quality though?


It was certainly better when the thread was previously active.


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (May 5, 2019)

Are they still selling their "twitter protection"?

I always thought it was hilarious that someone with a kf article that has to DFE once a month was selling advice on how to not get doxxed on the internet.

I wonder how many people actually paid him 5 dollars to be told to delete their internet presence.


----------



## tds (Jun 14, 2019)

A small update from Doug:












						Ⅴⅰⅴⅰαη on Twitter: "when they’re riding you but it slips out midstrok…
					

archived 14 Jun 2019 12:08:50 UTC




					archive.fo
				




He has kind of PTSD... I Guess... 





Kiss




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

